# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет свою самую широкую линейку продуктов для ЦОД

## Labs

Высокий уровень производительности и надежности для трансформации бизнеса.

В рамках презентации новых корпоративных решений ThinkSystem на платформе Intel и ThinkAgile компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила на белорусском рынке новую широкую линейку продуктов и решений для ЦОД. Они позволят использовать весь потенциал «революции интеллектуальных технологий» и заложить прочную основу для поддержки технологий, трансформирующих сегодняшний мир, таких, как аналитика данных, высокопроизводительные вычисления, гибридное облако, искусственный интеллект и машинное обучение. Компания Lenovo, занимающая первое место в мире в рейтингах удовлетворенности заказчиков  и надежности серверного оборудования на архитектуре x86 , представила широкий портфель продуктов и решений для ЦОД, в числе которых – серверы, системы хранения данных, сетевые устройства, программное обеспечение и сервисы для ЦОД, а также новые торговые марки ‒ ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile.*Олег Гокунь*, руководитель департамента Data Center Group Lenovo: 
«Сегодняшнее событие – это следующий этап для нашей компании на пути соответствия самым высоким ожиданиям корпоративных заказчиков. Лидерство Lenovo в рейтингах удовлетворенности клиентов и надежности серверного оборудования архитектуры х86, два новых бренда ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile, а также портфель продуктов и услуг для дата-центров предоставляют заказчикам и партнерам масштабируемые, гибкие и высокопроизводительные решения, способные реализовать будущие задачи уже сейчас. Мы уверены в том, что наши продукты и услуги помогут предприятиям решить самые сложные задачи и стать цифровыми новаторами в своей отрасли».

*Lenovo устанавливает новый стандарт дата-центров будущего

*В этом году компания Lenovo отмечает 25-летие бренда Think, известного своим высоким качеством, производительностью и надежностью, и представляет ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile ‒ решения для ЦОД, предлагающие новый гибкий подход к построению ИТ-инфраструктуры предприятия, способной подстраиваться под растущие потребности бизнеса. Согласно опросу генеральных и технических директоров предприятий, проведенному недавно компанией IDC, 72% респондентов полагают, что поддержка цифровых преобразований и роста предприятия – главный принцип, лежащий в основе принятия решений по вопросам организации ИТ-инфраструктуры . За последние три года произошло серьезное развитие гибридных облачных технологий, в то время как программно-определяемые архитектуры и гиперконвергентная инфраструктура коренным образом изменили ситуацию в вопросах построения ИТ-инфраструктуры в крупных предприятиях. Эти изменения поставили перед компаниями весьма непростые задачи, в числе которых – пересмотр и изменение ИТ-стратегии и построение ИТ-инфраструктуры, которая будет наиболее эффективной как сейчас, так и в будущем. Полностью обновленная линейка ThinkSystem – это серверы, СХД и сетевое оборудование, представленные под единым брендом и являющиеся новым «золотым стандартом» для отрасли. 

Компания Lenovo добавила семь новых решений, охватывающих облачные технологии, big data, аналитику и базу данных, которые поддерживаются на новых серверах ThinkSystem, а также внедрила два новых решения Intel Select. Новинки призваны обеспечить высочайшую производительность, благодаря инновациям Lenovo и сотрудничеству с ведущими в сфере программного обеспечения партнерами.

ThinkAgile – это совершенно новая линейка программно-определяемых решений, построенных на базе платформ Lenovo ThinkSystem и способных подстраиваться под меняющиеся потребности предприятия, снижая при этом затраты и упрощая инфраструктуру, по сравнению с традиционными решениями. Продукты ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile прекрасно сочетаются друг с другом, что позволяет создать основу для дата-центра будущего, который будут характеризовать:

• *Простота*. Зачастую внедрение передовых технологий и модернизация ИТ-систем усложняет инфраструктуру. Новая линейка продуктов ThinkSystem, включающая в себя серверы, СХД и сетевое оборудование, предоставляет заказчикам возможность построить эффективно работающую ИТ-инфраструктуру, не усложняя ее. Это позволяет существенно повысить качество и эффективность работы центра обработки данных, которые напрямую связаны с ростом и развитием предприятия.  В то же самое время мы считаем, что заказчики не должны стоять перед необходимостью выбора конкретных технологий из-за боязни стать привязанным к определенному вендору или не иметь возможности масштабировать ИТ-систему при изменении рабочих нагрузок. Разрабатывая продукты серии ThinkSystem, мы стремились к тому, чтобы они были совместимы с уже существующими элементами ИТ-инфраструктуры предприятия и могли работать вместе с ними без необходимости полностью перестраивать ЦОД. Таким образом, компания может обновить свою ИТ-систему, не выстраивая ее при этом заново. Серия ThinkSystem сочетает в себе все самое лучшее от продуктов System x, наследия IBM, и ThinkServer компании Lenovo. На счету новых решений компании, построенных на архитектуре x86 – свыше 150 мировых рекордов в эталонных тестах производительности и высшие позиции по уровню потребительской удовлетворенности и надежности оборудования. • *Динамичность и гибкость*. В сегодняшней конкурентной среде необходимо быстро использовать полученную на основе анализа данных информацию, чтобы оптимизировать работу приложений. В то же время, качество обслуживания клиента должно стать важнейшим аспектом работы предприятия в условиях сегодняшнего дня, когда каждая компания стремится найти новые конкурентные преимущества, чтобы оказаться в выигрышном положении на высококонкурентном рынке. Комплексные решения из серии Lenovo ThinkAgile способны подстроиться под изменяющиеся ИТ- и бизнес-потребности предприятия, а также обеспечить высокую скорость вычислительных операций, простое управление ИТ-инфраструктурой, а также динамичность и гибкость облачных сервисов, предоставляя при этом контроль над ИТ-ресурсами на уровне локального дата-центра. Компания Lenovo предлагает готовые решения, способные значительно расширить возможности ЦОД предприятия, включая автоматизированное управление жизненным циклом, снижение совокупной стоимости владения оборудованием и сокращение потребностей в ресурсах для поддержки работы платформы. Среди представленных новинок – решения из серии ThinkAgile SX для Microsoft Azure Stack, а также стоечные решения ThinkAgile SX, которые объединяют в себе гиперконвергентные решения и сетевое оборудование для эффективной и бесперебойной работы ИТ-системы предприятия. Предлагаемые Lenovo решения не накладывают каких-либо ограничений относительно использования сетевого оборудования и СХД предыдущих поколений, поэтому заказчики могут смело переходить к программно-определяемым решениям, которые легко интегрируются в существующую ИТ-инфраструктуру. • *Готовность к потребностям завтрашнего дня*. Технологии развиваются очень быстро, поэтому у предприятий будет все чаще возникать потребность в гибких ИТ-решениях, способных адаптировать ИТ-систему к новым условиям и обеспечить актуальность ИТ-инфраструктуры с учетом потребностей завтрашнего дня. Lenovo разработала системы ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile, такие как решение для высокопроизводительных вычислений ThinkSystem SD530, способными выполнять широкий спектр рабочих нагрузок: от обработки и анализа больших объемов данных до высокопроизводительных вычислений, задач искусственного интеллекта и построения гипермасштабируемых сред. 

Компания Lenovo также объявила об участии в Intel Select Program. Эта программа представляет собой новый набор решений Intel, работающих на базе процессоров Intel® Xeon® Skylake-SP и предназначенных для современных рабочих нагрузок в центрах обработки данных.

Новая линейка решений ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile поступит в продажу летом 2017 года.

----------

